
Stripe warns small firms most at risk from ‘€57bn’ EU security rule - benmarks
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/financial-services/stripe-warns-small-firms-most-at-risk-from-57bn-eu-security-rule-1.3922474
======
munchbunny
Of course Stripe would oppose it. It stands to lose transaction volume.

I haven't researched this law more closely, so I might be missing something,
but... this requirement seems mostly sensible? I might disagree with details,
but I support the premise.

The vast majority of online purchasing UX I see in the US makes it possible to
charge a credit card with just possession of a card and some public records
searches about the card owner's residence. Requiring a second out of band
verification from the payment account owner would be a very sane way to
prevent stolen payment info.

Sure, it might drop conversions by 25%, but given how getting your information
stolen from someone who probably has your payment info is not a matter of "if"
but "when" in today's climate, maybe it's time we modernized how we pay for
things online.

~~~
darkcha0s
I completely agree. Just because it's difficult, and may bring short term draw
backs, doesn't mean we shouldn't take steps to better ensure consumer
protection.

